# Buckethead lesson tab?



## IAMLORDVADER (Nov 19, 2010)

Ive searched high and low and found tabs and mp3s for everything else

but i cant find this one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaCErlW-3p8

hopefully someone knows where i can find it


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 19, 2010)

Guitar one magazine did that a while back. I have he issue, and it has bucket and yngwie on the cover. I think they called it the shred issue.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Nov 19, 2010)

any chance you can scan the tab for this video? pretty please


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 19, 2010)

IAMLORDVADER said:


> any chance you can scan the tab for this video? pretty please



I"m afraid I can't. Trust me that the tabs were insane and mindbending, especially that acoustic piece, which he called octave displacement.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 19, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I"m afraid I can't. Trust me that the tabs were insane and mindbending, especially that acoustic piece, which he called octave displacement.



 BH is re-known for octave displacements.


----------



## Necris (Nov 19, 2010)

As advanced as it sounds octave displacement is just playing a scale but instead of going, for example: C2-D2-E2-F2-G2-A2-B2 etc you play some notes of the scale or melody an octave (or 2) higher or lower.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Nov 20, 2010)

Meaning C2-D2-E2-F3-G4-A4-B3-C3-D3-E3...etc etc...???


----------



## drmosh (Nov 20, 2010)

I -think- I have the tabs at home somewhere, I'll check when I get back


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 20, 2010)

Necris said:


> As advanced as it sounds octave displacement is just playing a scale but instead of going, for example: C2-D2-E2-F2-G2-A2-B2 etc you play some notes of the scale or melody an octave (or 2) higher or lower.





A video to get the point across.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Nov 20, 2010)

> I -think- I have the tabs at home somewhere, I'll check when I get back



that would be awesome i've looked everywhere for this tab


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Nov 20, 2010)

found a gp5 tab for it but still cant find a scan, if anyone wants the gp5 lemme know


----------



## Psychobuddy (Nov 20, 2010)

I've found a tab of it on here before, search Buckethead Psychobuddy Lesson. Although you may just get a lot of my posts...that's how I found it anyway.

Edit: Never mind I found it, http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/68921-buckethead-psychobuddy-column.html.


----------



## mcmurray (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Nov 30, 2010)

awesome man, thanks alot
may i ask who else is in that shred lesson


----------



## mcmurray (Nov 30, 2010)

Malmsteen.


----------

